# Direct tv error 775- wired connection loss



## DW13 (May 7, 2019)

Hello- today we switched internet providers and now I am getting the 775 error and my secondary unit tv is saying wired connection loss. I have to think this is because of the switch. 
We’re currently 2 days out from the service call and wondered if there’s some way to correct this?


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

DW13 said:


> Hello- today we switched internet providers and now I am getting the 775 error and my secondary unit tv is saying wired connection loss. I have to think this is because of the switch.
> We're currently 2 days out from the service call and wondered if there's some way to correct this?


Check your power inserter.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What receivers do you have?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

DW13 said:


> Hello- today we switched internet providers and now I am getting the 775 error and my secondary unit tv is saying wired connection loss. I have to think this is because of the switch.
> We're currently 2 days out from the service call and wondered if there's some way to correct this?


Error 775 Problem Communicating with Dish...SWiM power inserter may need to be plugged in. The network can't detect the SWiM due to power loss to SWiM. No SWiM installation is present.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

DW13 said:


> Hello- today we switched internet providers and now I am getting the 775 error and my secondary unit tv is saying wired connection loss. I have to think this is because of the switch.
> We're currently 2 days out from the service call and wondered if there's some way to correct this?


It sounds like the internet provider is using your DirecTV coax for the internet and it has totally disconnected your DirecTV service. I would first call them and complain.
After talking with them, you might then have to have DirecTV come out and re-hook you up for your service.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Trace the cables. What goes where? Is the cable from the dish disconnected somewhere?


----------

